# shop pre mix



## Moor-Mice (Oct 10, 2012)

Can you tell me the best pre mixed mice food in the middle price range please, in the UK
Also if you add any thing to it thanks


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ive tryed the hamster mix from poundland and i like it for when i run out of my normal food, they only sell it in 1kg bags so it works out at £15 for 15kg so cheaper than the ones at pets at home or the farmers suplys shop.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I use Beaphar Vital Mouse Food. I personally like it. It is about 3 pound a bag. They are not big bags but they last me about a month with 4 mice.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

i tend to mix my own food i get the wild bird seed from poundland and tesco cheap brand porride oats and then the budgie seed from wilkinsons to add into the mix ... they love the budgie seed bars from wilkos and tend to climb up them while eating ... its fun to watch


----------



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm fairly new to mice and only have the one as a pet, I did some looking around several shops checking ingredients and prices before settling on Wagg mouse food, to which I also add a bit of oats and rice. He gets home-made flatbread as a treat (it's basically flour, water, a splash of olive oil and a pinch of salt). Occasionally he gets a sunflower seed, bit of mouse "chocolate", or a raisin as a treat which he loves. He also has a seed treat stick to chew on hung in his cage.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I use a mix of rabbit,hamster,wild bird,mixed millets,oats and rice all of which I buy in bulk as I get it at trade price with the exception of rice which I buy as and when required from wherever is cheapest at the time, Asda own brand dog food at 20 per cent protein is also given at the rate of two pieces per mouse twice daily upping to 4 pieces for does that I wish to breed from a month before pairing and continue til weaning then reduced one week after weaning back to the two pieces.


----------

